# Rusty hot water after culligan water softener installed



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just went to a call on a solar water heater where the HO was complaining of rusty water on the hot side only. It started 2 years ago when he had a culligan water softener installed. I'm replacing the tank because it's 25 years old but it got my wondering. Is there anything else that can be done to fix this? What if it happens again with the new tank? It's definitely the softened water reacting with the steel tank. If you drain the tank you get rusty water out of it. House is copper potable distribution with galvanized stub outs and PVC water service. City water.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is the HO using acidic resin cleaners in the brine tank?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Is the HO using acidic resin cleaners in the brine tank?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I don't think so, no.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Protech said:


> I don't think so, no.


Check, because it can change the PH of the water and cause the WH to rust out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The best thing to do is get a water test done also.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it possible they have a hidden galvanized nip? Seems possible since they used them on the stub outs.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Is it possible they have a hidden galvanized nip? Seems possible since they used them on the stub outs.


But why only on the hot side?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Protech said:


> But why only on the hot side?


Maybe in the wall supplying the heater?

I'm thinking the WH itself is possible but not as likely. It seems it would have shown other visible signs if it had been rusting up for two years. Then again, you'd think a nipple would have started leaking by now for the same reason.

That settles it. It's the Boogie Man. :laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> But why only on the hot side?


In my old house, I would turn on the hot side of the bathtub and get rusty water for a few seconds, the cold side wouldn't do it.

Finally I cut open my walls and found a galvanised union some jackarse had put on my tub valves, one on the hot and one on the cold side. 

Seemed he didn't know how to sweat I guess, but the rest of system was copper.

So look for a galvanised part on the hot side that has been used...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a similar complaint a while back and found softener installed at the water heater tied into hot side only. The rusty colored water was the train tank was hooked up backwards. Be sure to check flow direction.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

HSI said:


> Had a similar complaint a while back and found softener installed at the water heater tied into hot side only. The rusty colored water was the train tank was hooked up backwards. Be sure to check flow direction.


If it was spitting resin out into the water service he would be getting it on the cold side more than the hot side. Plus, this has been going on since the day the softener was installed 2 years ago. I would think the softener wouldn't work after loosing all the resin. Plus all the toilet fill valves would be clogging as well as faucet aerators.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Gonna go out on a limb here, Is the water salty tasting? Head partially stuck in brine cycle letting salty water into water heater and rusting tank

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Gonna go out on a limb here, Is the water salty tasting? Head partially stuck in brine cycle letting salty water into water heater and rusting tank
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I didn't check that. Good tip. I'll check it out next week.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Culligan systems are shiot so, it really wouldn't surprise me if the head was partially stuck in brine cycle.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure if this helps, but I came across a piece of black pipe on hot side hidden between a furnace and wall not too long ago. Seems handyman made repair a couple of weeks before I got there and it was fairly soon after that the HO noticed rusty water. 

Just a thought..


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Not sure if this is municipal water or well water. Is there also a pre filter that is taking the chlorine out of the water? It may be causing red rust bacteria in the heater. Check the temperature of the old heater and you may need to up the temp on the new heater and add a tempering valve to kill the bacteria in the future.

Rust from a fitting will flush out in seconds.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Not sure if this is municipal water or well water. Is there also a pre filter that is taking the chlorine out of the water? It may be causing red rust bacteria in the heater. Check the temperature of the old heater and you may need to up the temp on the new heater and add a tempering valve to kill the bacteria in the future.
> 
> Rust from a fitting will flush out in seconds.


Culligan systems do remove chlorine. The ones I've cracked open have both ion exchange resin and activated carbon.

The tank runs at 160F though due to the solar loop.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

You may want to call Atlantic Filter. They are the company I refer to my customers for water quality issues.They are located in Lakeland on Commercial Park Dr. They can test the water for you. They might have a suggestion on what is causing the problem. I refer them because they only sell what is needed and do not try to up sell the customer.They are strictly water treatment only.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Protech said:


> Culligan systems do remove chlorine. The ones I've cracked open have both ion exchange resin and activated carbon.
> 
> The tank runs at 160F though due to the solar loop.


 

Wonder if a uv system will work to keep the bacteria from forming?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The bear said:


> You may want to call Atlantic Filter. They are the company I refer to my customers for water quality issues.They are located in Lakeland on Commercial Park Dr. They can test the water for you. They might have a suggestion on what is causing the problem. I refer them because they only sell what is needed and do not try to up sell the customer.They are strictly water treatment only.


Since when did you join the PZ MR. David Weeks? I missed your intro.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Wonder if a uv system will work to keep the bacteria from forming?


I doubt its bacteria, because the home is on city water. Also 160 degrees would kill any bacteria pretty quick.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I doubt its bacteria, because the home is on city water. Also 160 degrees would kill any bacteria pretty quick.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
I thought you were in Sarasota? Most of the homes with a bacteria problem are on city and county water here especially on Siesta Key / Longboat Key. The filter takes out the chlorine that kills the bacteria and allows it to grow.

I do agree 160 should kill it but I am betting a temperature was not taken and it is less than 160

Another reason, the op stated it started when the filtration system was installed. Take into account the heater was 25 years old.Anode rod long gone.

I am basing a diagnostic on words verses checking to see if the solar is working properly ,knowing if the filtration system is working or even if it is sized correctly,filtration plus a softener,red rust in the tank.

Any galvanized or black iron fittings in the water piping system would flush out quickly when the water is used and reappear the next day after sitting during non use.

Salt in the water I am positive the home owner would have stated they taste something funny in the water, cooking or drinking.

All the logical diagnostics that are known point to a bacteria in the heater


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Was just suggesting another source for information to help with your problem. Did not mean to offend you. Sorry.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The bear said:


> Was just suggesting another source for information to help with your problem. Did not mean to offend you. Sorry.


No offense taken.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I thought you were in Sarasota? Most of the homes with a bacteria problem are on city and county water here especially on Siesta Key / Longboat Key. The filter takes out the chlorine that kills the bacteria and allows it to grow.
> 
> I do agree 160 should kill it but I am betting a temperature was not taken and it is less than 160
> 
> ...


We don't do a lotta work in the Sarasota area, mostly charlotte and southern Sarasota counties 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would put the softener in bypass and see if the problem clears up- this will tell you if the softener is the root cause of the issue

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> We don't do a lotta work in the Sarasota area, mostly charlotte and southern Sarasota counties
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Are you with Ben?


----------

